# Power Windows



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I hate cranking! Where's the best place to find Power Window kits? I went to Autoloc and am thinking of getting their power window system and their power door lock w/ alarm system. But they're pretty expensive. Anyone know of anywhere? Sorry for making all these threads but I'm at the point where I have the money but keep changing my mind or finding stuff to spend my money on! Cars aren't cheap! I really don't want to live with my crank windows and manual locks, especially after I start throwing stuff onto my car! So any answers and places would help me out a ton. Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

I know Fast91SER on SR20deforum.com did his power windows. Do a search there he goes into all the details. Got the windows from a GXE or GLE or something, not really sure. Just search the forum, with power windows or FAST91SER you'll find it. His turned out great BTW.

Kyle


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I Second that Zexel, check out Fast91SER's posts at the SR20DEForum. Also check out my post entitled power windows vendor info. If you aren't up to modifying the 4 door setup then the options I suggest may be cheaper than the Autoloc setup you mentioned. If you ever want help with it, e-mail me.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

YO YO!

Ok, if you have a 4dr XE, it will be an easy mod, just get the motors and cables from a 4dr GXE or Limited Edition, and swap them out.

If you have a 2 door, it gets a little more complicated. I had them in for a little over a month. Read that thread that toolapcfan posted, and if you need any specific details, PM me, or send me an email: [email protected]

good luck.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Can't you just swap a 2 door XE's (or any other model) power window setup with the SE-R ('91-'94)? Since I am getting a new paint job soon and had a lot of rust damage and door dings, I was just thinking I could find 2 doors from a different model sentra that had power windows on them, and just replace them. No?

Peace
C-mo


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

cmotek24 said:


> *Can't you just swap a 2 door XE's (or any other model) power window setup with the SE-R ('91-'94)?
> *


The only B13 model that had power windows were 4 door limited edition, and GXE models. Do you think I would go through the trouble I did if I could just power windows from a 2 door?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnn... just askin foo! gotta be like acid!

Peace
C-mo


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

you could also go with a spal universal kit. you can get them on ebay pretty cheap something like 110-130. ive installed 2 of those kits myself for a couple friends and its pretty easy.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

They made a 2 door B13 Sentra Se with power windows and locks. Sounds like you went through too much trouble fast91ser.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Did they sell the car in the US? In 1993 the 2 DR SE had power locks but no power windows and this was the only year that a 2 DR B13 had power locks and only on that model. Was the car a Mexican or Japanese marketed car?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, if you could please get me more info. about the power windows on the 2dr. SE. I'm glad toolapcfan told me about the power locks because I need them too! Maybe I can just do it all at one time. thanks borngearhead and toolapcfan.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What I'm going to do Zexel is get a pair of central door locks. Shouldn't cost much and you don't have to install any door lock switches, since the purpose of central door locks is that they all lock/unlock when one of them is locked/unlocked. As far as the windows go, I'm going to do whatever is cheapest for the motors and actuators and probably do like Serban did for the switches.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

All you will really need is the motors and the switches. I got the cables and window guides, but ended up throwing them awain. The cable from the 4 door was too short, and the holes for the screws on the window guides didnt line up with the holes in the door. 

All I had to do was transfer the cable to the motor, and cut the cable jacket 22mm shorter.

As for switches, I used one from a 200sx.

I think all the trouble I went through was worth it. I have never seen a 2 dr B13 with power windows from the factory. If they exist, I'm sure it will be a hell of a lot easier, but if not, this is the next easier way.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

So what you're saying Serban, is that the actuators, meaning the cable and guide assembly, from a manual setup can have the manual crank setup removed and will accept the motor from the power setup? Nice. Unless Nissan changed something, which I doubt they did, then I'd bet you can use B14 power window motors as well as the switches. Well if I get this classic I'm wanting to buy, then I'll be looking at doing the power windows fairly soon, good to know.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

toolapcfan - Where are you getting these central door locks? How much do you think they cost? 

fast91ser - So which doors do I get the motor from? the rear ones? I'm not experienced with windows locks etc. So would I use my same window guides? And where did you mount the switches? How did you cover up your window crank circle...just with a round piece of plastic and adhesive or something? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *So what you're saying Serban, is that the actuators, meaning the cable and guide assembly, from a manual setup can have the manual crank setup removed and will accept the motor from the power setup? *


Yes, that is what you need to do. the cable comes off the manual crank, and goes on the motor. but the spindle that the cable is on, is different, so the cable jacket (metal covering that keeps tension on the cable) needs to be cut a little for the cable end to fit fit in the spindle on the motor.

It will make more sense when you have everything laid out in front of you.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *
> 
> fast91ser - So which doors do I get the motor from? the rear ones? I'm not experienced with windows locks etc. So would I use my same window guides? And where did you mount the switches? How did you cover up your window crank circle...just with a round piece of plastic and adhesive or something?
> 
> Thanks again! *


I got the motors from the front doors, I dont even know if the back ones would fit. 

As for the switches, I took the whole switch panel from the 200sx, and cut a big hole in my door panel for it.








NOTE: the piece thats used for a handle on the 200sx piece had to be cut, or it would hit the seat belt assembly in the door. I cut the bottom half, and glued a piece of plastic to cover the hole.


For the hole where the crank was, I used the plugs that were in the trunk to cover the bumper bolts, they fit there perfectly.










The things I do for you guys, I went outside in 90 degree weather to take those pics


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Zexel, I'm going to install some tweeters to cover the crank holes. You can get good ones or buy some cheap ass $10 ones. It'll look nicer than plastic, this is what I did in my truck when I put power windows in. Just wire them in with your front door speakers, or don't wire them in at all.  Thanks Serban, I always knew you were the man.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

wow...that looks real nice fast91ser! I really like that. Is that some sort of tan leather/vinyl you put on that? How long did it take you to do the whole install? I mean the whole 200 sx panel and install the locks and windows etc.? And where did you find the panel...did you get it from the same car that you got the motor off of?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Zexel, the door panels are redone in tan vinyl, the old material was starting to look like crap.

The whole thing took me a little over a week, mainly because it was raining every single day, and I couldnt finish. I did the passanger side window first just to make sure I dont mess something up. And when I wanted to do the other side, it rained every single day. 

If you have everything you need, you can do this in one day. I used a dremel to cut the door panel up and get the 200sx switch to fit in there.

I got the 200sx swith and panel from a 200sx at a junkyard. The motors are from a 4 door limited edition sentra. I dont know if the 200sx motoros will bolt right up.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> *I got the 200sx swith and panel from a 200sx at a junkyard. The motors are from a 4 door limited edition sentra. I dont know if the 200sx motoros will bolt right up. *


What about NX motors? Has anybody looked at these to see if they would work or not?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> *
> 
> What about NX motors? Has anybody looked at these to see if they would work or not? *


From what I heard, the NX uses a gear system for the windows, while the Sentra uses the cables. And since the motor is what winds the cable up and down, I dont think the NX ones will work. But I have never seen the inside of an NX door, so dont take my word for it.


----------

